# Dry Kool Bloom



## noobiewithadoobie

So Hello Everyone, 
I currently have 4, from what I have been told to be is "Ghaniberry".
I used 400w MH for veg and 400 w HPS for flower in rockwool on rockwool slabs with  drip system running all day/night. Everything seems to be progrssing as well as could be expected. I am using the GH Recirculating feeding schedule with 3 part nutes, liquid kool bloom, flaralicious plus, hygrozyme for the roots.
On sunday, it will be the stat of the 7th week of flowering since i flipped 'em to 12/12. Per the schedule from GH, that is when I introduce dry kool bloom into the nute mix. I know many people have said this will herm your girls if not careful. I also know from first hand witness that it does in fact stack on the weight an tighten up the colas. 
My question is this, should I use it at say, 1/4 strength or more? (Suggested dose 1/4 tsp per gallon. I run a 10 gal res so I would be using little less tan 1/2 tsp in 10 gals. I think this should be ok. If any of you pros out there know the right strength for dry kool bloom powder, help a honky out!! TRYING TO KEEP AWAY FROM HERMING THEM AS WELL.


----------



## OGKushman

week 7 is too late for an indica.  I toss a whole big scoop into a 40 gal res at week 6 till 8. Then flush like a mofo cause that stuff will build up salts like no other, and it will take 7+ days to flush it out. And a PK booster causing a herm? never heard of or experienced this?


----------



## noobiewithadoobie

OGKushman said:
			
		

> week 7 is too late for an indica.  I toss a whole big scoop into a 40 gal res at week 6 till 8. Then flush like a mofo cause that stuff will build up salts like no other, and it will take 7+ days to flush it out. And a PK booster causing a herm? never heard of or experienced this?



Thanks for the reply. So I am understanding you, you're saying that the beginning of week seven is too late to use the dry bloom powder? I have some very nice buds forming and need to pack on some weight and tighten them up. I figured this would be the perfect time considering the last time I grew this strain, i could have let it go 10-12 weeks but had to cut at nine due to outside temps. Was still great smoke just harvested a little soon according to the trichs. As for the PK booster causing herms, just google "Dry Kool Bloom powder herm" or something. you will see what I mean.Thanks again. I look forward to your input.


----------



## OGKushman

I searched google...

you mean this one thread from a childish forum where no one proves a thing, just spouts off at the mouth what ever...?
hXXp://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7942-kool-bloom-hermies.html

lol..i did search and couldnt find much

and yes, just as stated in that thread use your bloom additives from the first day of 12/12 or even before.

my nute line up for bloom (9-10 week indicas)
GH3 part base, Liq carbo load base, pH
bud blood week 1
open ses week 2-3
monster bloom weeks 4-5
dry kool bloom weeks 6-9
flush week 10


see i add a lot of other PKs during the other weeks

im forgetting somethings like calmag and snowstorm as those are not needed all the time.


----------



## noobiewithadoobie

So will I be doing my ladies a disservice by addin the bloom powder at the beginning of week 7?


----------



## Budders Keeper

I've used dry KB for years with no hermies. *I* believe if you have time to use it for a couple weeks it will do some good.


----------



## noobiewithadoobie

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> I've used dry KB for years with no hermies. *I* believe if you have time to use it for a couple weeks it will do some good.



This is kind of what I thought as well. I was going to use for weeks 7-9 then flush for a week then chop. 
When using the Dry KB, did you use it full strength? I am using 1/2 tsp per 10 gallons, waaay under the recommended dosage. Thanks for your continued support.


----------

